# Нужны рекомендации по санаториям Полушкино и Турист



## Хелен-76 (26 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте!
Прочитала практически все темы и рекомендации касательно КП у детей.
В данный момент моя дочь 8 лет лежит на Б.Полянке в бывшей 20й больнице, ныне НИИ детской неотложной хирургии и травматологии. Поступили 15.01.12 в день получения травмы. Диагноз - КП 8 и 9 грудных позвонков, боли прошли через 2 дня.
Сейчас проходим стационарное лечение - вытяжка, массаж, ЛФК, УФО (совокупный курс лечения при больнице - месяц). Дальше врачи планируют направить нас в санаторий "Полушкино" или "Турист" - на мой выбор.На днях мне нужно дать ответ, поедем мы в санаторий или нет.

ОЧЕНЬ прошу помочь с выбором санатория т.к. в интернете о них практически нет адекватных отзывов, и меня терзают смутные сомнения, что дома (амбулаторно, при пол-ке + платные процедуры) ребёнку будет лучше и комфортнее чем в этих лечебных учреждениях.

ОЧЕНЬ прошу написать тех, кто хоть что-то знает о санаториях "Полушкино" и "Турист".
Возможно я не права и дочу нужно отправить в санаторий... Здоровье важнее, но и условия прибывания тоже должны учитываться.

зы: нашла несколько отзывов тех, кто лежал когда-то в Туристе - полный беспредел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2012)

А снимки покажите?


----------



## Хелен-76 (27 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте!
Снимки в больнице, и те что сделали в травмопункте (местный доктор сказал что перелом 7 и 8 гр.позвонков) и результаты МРТ (перелом 8го и 9го). А их должны отдать на руки?


----------



## Olechkaa (22 Мар 2012)

Я лежала в Туристе с 12 лет до 18 лет, в целом нормальный санаторий, с утра все процедуры гимнастики, а вечером учеба, смотря в какое отделение попадете, в некоторый врачи строгие, а в других пофигисты, но если заболевание не серьезное, то я его советую. И главное чтобы ваш ребенок понимал, что ему нужно делать гимнастику, за него никто не сделает!!!! Но мне он все равно не помог, пришлось делать 3 операции и это не конец еще....


----------

